# Paracord Slings



## jfarleyx (Apr 23, 2013)

After purchasing a couple great paracord slings from Fred (which I highly recommend if you haven't purchased one yet), I was inspired to create a couple of my own. I'm not making them to sell. I simply wanted to learn how to do it and make a few for myself and friends. It's been fun. Here's a few pics of the results...




























This one was experimental. Let's just say it helps meet blaze orange requirements!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good looking slings.


----------



## jfarleyx (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks prariewolf!


----------



## jfarleyx (Apr 23, 2013)

That's the rumor. I vaguely recall seeing a post or two about it. LOL


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

Looking great !

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice looking slings. :clapclap:


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice looking slings. I really like the parts that are adjustable.


----------



## jfarleyx (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks, guys. I really appreciate the compliments. Creating the slings has been a lot of fun.

The adjustable portion was simple and inexpensive to make. I ordered the parts from amazon. It's just 1" webbing, heavy duty wax coated thread, triglides, and metal rings. Takes just a few minutes to add one to the paracord portion and gives me a little flexibility in sizing it for various rifles.


----------

